# EDL coming to Cardiff



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 27, 2010)

Well the WDL but they are already complaining that people will say it's the EDL, so I thought I'd oblige.

5th June, 3pm outside Central train station.

I expect either a massive public order incident or the shitheads cancelling.

http://casualsunited.wordpress.co m/2010/03/27/welsh-defence-league-demo-cardiff-june-5th/


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 27, 2010)

What's this "massive Sharia Court has been announced in Cardiff" on about? These things (which i utterly oppose btw) are usually operated out of a front room or a small office aren't they?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Well the WDL but they are already complaining that people will say it's the EDL, so I thought I'd oblige.
> 
> 5th June, 3pm outside Central train station.
> 
> ...



agree with bit in bold

how do they think they'll pull it off in Cardiff if they had to bottle out of Newport? 

will be there


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What's this "massive Sharia Court has been announced in Cardiff" on about? These things (which i utterly oppose btw) are usually operated out of a front room or a small office aren't they?



not clicked on that link up there but here is something from Walesonline
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...muslims-don-t-want-sharia-law-91466-20456957/



			
				Walesonline said:
			
		

> Mr Kidwai added that a Sharia council does exist in Wales, but differs dramatically from a Sharia court.
> 
> The council gives advice on mundane issues such as inheritance, divorce and mortgages, but has no absolute authority.
> 
> “Are Sharia courts coming to Wales? No. We are in Britain, not living under an Islamic state and Sharia law does not apply. But we do have a Sharia council in Wales, which deals with local issues,” said Mr Kidwai.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 27, 2010)

There are plans for a sharia court in Cardiff - planned to open in june-ish. But i can see no plans for a "massive Sharia Court" - these things aren't like proper court buildings.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 24, 2010)

They are now also apparently planning a Swansea demo on the same day:

http://casualsunited.wordpress.c om/2010/04/24/cardiff-and-swansea-demos-on-june-5th-double-demo-time/

Getting cocky aren't they? They must be confident that they will get decent numbers out for both and will split the traveling anti-fascist contingent between both protests to give them the advantage.

Actually curious to see what sort of numbers they will bring - they've not exactly attracted huge numbers in Wales before, but if they ship in a load from England...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2010)

fucking sneaky fash cunts here as well
what the fucking fuck?!? 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8638381.stm
BNP three use 'troops out' name in three Welsh seats




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Three British National Party (BNP) candidates in Wales will not be using the party's name on ballot papers at the general election, it has emerged.
> Instead BNP candidates in *Swansea East, Swansea West and Gower* will appear as "Support Our Troops Bring Them Home".



any posters in Swansea got any info on this or could spread this around people you know?
ta


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 24, 2010)

ddraig said:


> fucking sneaky fash cunts here as well
> what the fucking fuck?!?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8638381.stm
> ...



Gather something similar is going on with them in Blackburn - candidates standing in the local elections standing under 'British Jobs for British workers' and other BNP slogans.

BNP claim that this wasn't intentional, and that it was down to local candidates not understanding the forms properly. Plausible when you consider the standard of candiates they field.

The ballot papers will also have the BNP logo on though so shouldn't pull the wool over many people's eyes.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers! good that the logo will be on there still


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> They are now also apparently planning a Swansea demo on the same day:
> 
> http://casualsunited.wordpress.c om/2010/04/24/cardiff-and-swansea-demos-on-june-5th-double-demo-time/
> 
> ...



The Cardiff thing is in doubt at the moment, what with Wales playing South Africa in the Millenium Stadium and the stereophonics playing Cardiff City stadium the same day, police probably not up for a demo outside the station (or anywhere else in the 'diff)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 24, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The Cardiff thing is in doubt at the moment, what with Wales playing South Africa in the Millenium Stadium and the stereophonics playing Cardiff City stadium the same day, police probably not up for a demo outside the station (or anywhere else in the 'diff)



Might explain it then!

They got much in the way of local support in Cardiff? Know they've got a bit in Swansea with the loyalist brigade.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Might explain it then!
> 
> They got much in the way of local support in Cardiff? Know they've got a bit in Swansea with the loyalist brigade.



Well..... Jeff Marsh, founder of the WDL and Casuals United is from Barry and has been a been a Cardiff City hooligan for many years (although he has just started a five year ban for posession of knuckle dusters at the 'freindly' with Celtic.) 

However, his capacity for self promotion - he has published several hooligan 'books' - means both organisations have a far higher media profile than thier significance deserves.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 24, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well..... Jeff Marsh, founder of the WDL and Casuals United is from Barry and has been a been a Cardiff City hooligan for many years (although he has just started a five year ban for posession of knuckle dusters at the 'freindly' with Celtic.)
> 
> However, his capacity for self promotion - he has published several hooligan 'books' - means both organisations have a far higher media profile than thier significance deserves.



Yeah, knew about Jeff Marsh - was under the impression they lacked any support from most of the SC lads though, although couldn't say if this is accurate or not. Marsh has had a falling out with the EDL leadership too.

Annis Abraham seems to have a lot to do with them as well.

But yeah, the WDL are a fine example of astro-turfing. Spose main worry is if the EDL mobilise for it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah, knew about Jeff Marsh - was under the impression they lacked any support from most of the SC lads though, although couldn't say if this is accurate or not. Marsh has had a falling out with the EDL leadership too.
> 
> Annis Abraham seems to have a lot to do with them as well.
> 
> But yeah, the WDL are a fine example of astro-turfing. Spose main worry is if the EDL mobilise for it.



Annis has very few redeeming features, but i don't think he is racist. It would be a bit awkward given his ancestry. Also, I doubt he would have hung around with Lebanese businessmen if he was racist.

Annis and Marshy have moved in the same circles for a while, but that is more to do with them both being 'authors' than political alliances. It always struck me as being a relationship of Marshy hanging on Annis' coat tails and Annis being happy with a lap dog giving him free publicity for his books.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Apr 25, 2010)

Apparently the demo will now be outside the museum and not the train station. 

More details on this TOTALLY AMAZING video direct from the WDL bedroom:


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2010)

That's pathetically brilliant.

Directions from the balaclava.

2:15 onwards is genius


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 25, 2010)

F'ckin hell.

What I don't get is why these clowns attract support? Even if people agree with the, errr, politics, surely they don't want to be led by this shower?


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 25, 2010)

is that vid a parody


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 26, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> F'ckin hell.
> 
> What I don't get is why these clowns attract support? Even if people agree with the, errr, politics, surely they don't want to be led by this shower?



It depends which way you look at it. They don't really attract support so much as they attract huge amounts of opposition.

I don't know what the situation is in the English cities but every WDL/EDL event in Wales has been outnumbered by the anti-racist side- it may well be the same in England. No ordinary people are being mobilised for the WDL/EDL it literally is all football-related hooligans. 

It's hard to make this argument without being accused of complacency though.


----------



## Bajie (Apr 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Apparently the demo will now be outside the museum and not the train station.
> 
> More details on this TOTALLY AMAZING video direct from the WDL bedroom:




I am sure that guy has a tin foil hat stashed somewhere


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 26, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> It depends which way you look at it. They don't really attract support so much as they attract huge amounts of opposition.
> 
> I don't know what the situation is in the English cities but every WDL/EDL event in Wales has been outnumbered by the anti-racist side- it may well be the same in England. No ordinary people are being mobilised for the WDL/EDL it literally is all football-related hooligans.
> 
> It's hard to make this argument without being accused of complacency though.



Dunno, last few demos in England they've outnumbered the anti-racists. They were outnumbered on both visits to Wales but last time round in wxm was last November, when they were still getting outnumbered east of the border. But yeah, their local lot are nearly all football lads, mostly the youth.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


>




Looks like a Fast Show sketch.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 26, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Looks like a Fast Show sketch.



Sends a shiver through my spine and that accent..chilling.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 26, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What's this "massive Sharia Court has been announced in Cardiff" on about? These things (which i utterly oppose btw) are usually operated out of a front room or a small office aren't they?



It's not like the state is going to tolerate a parallel legal system emerging. The UK is not a theocracy. Sharia courts if they ever gain any de jure status will be akin to contract law anyway.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Apparently the demo will now be outside the museum and not the train station.
> 
> More details on this TOTALLY AMAZING video direct from the WDL bedroom:




"Leaders of the three main political parties, all communists, saying 'I'd be over the moon if we had a Muslim Prime Minister' "



The can of Carling in front of him speaks volumes, no sane person drinks that shit.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 27, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> "Leaders of the three main political parties, all communists, saying 'I'd be over the moon if we had a Muslim Prime Minister' "
> 
> 
> 
> The can of Carling in front of him speaks volumes, no sane person drinks that shit.



This bullshit they've gone in for recently worries me - 'cultural marxism' and the Frankfurt school and all that. Only ever far-righters who bang on about that shit.

They actually believe that the neo fucking liberal political establishment is a secret commie conspiracy trying to force mass immigration on society to weaken the indijenooos culture. For fucks sake.

See, this is why kids should be taught at least basic economics in school. They might at least be able to understand that the political consensus in this country is in no way anything to do with Marxism or communism, even a deviant cultural form like the Frankfurt school lot.

In summary, they are becoming less and less a single issue movement and more and more a far-right British Loyalist tea-party type party by the day.

I mean, Unite - of all unions, Unite - are apparently commies according to the EDL. Unite. What next, Unison are actually an anarcho-nihilist sleeper cell hell-bent on setting up concentration camps for fat-necked clowns.

They need to get a grip. Cos some of the younger lads being dragged into the EDL aren't bad lads, they just want a bit of excitement but they're getting radicalised by a load of horse-shit and convinced that anybody who dissents from the crack-pot far-right view is part of the conspiracy.

I don't normally go in for the conspiraloon stuff but I think there could well be some truth in the state involvement in the EDL. They get away with stuff that no other radical political movement would.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 28, 2010)

Ironic that they should attack the Frankfurt School, most of whom as victims of Nazi persecution - both because of their politics, and their race (many were Jewish) - had to flee Germany. 

Also ironic, given the Frankfurt School's studies around 'the authoritarian personality' and what kind of person (linked to class position) is likely to become a fascist


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 28, 2010)

It offends me that he uses Roger Waters' voice at the beginning of the clip.

He uses exactly the same tone of voice as Roger Phillips BNP Wales. 'People from all over the country, Scottish, Newcastle and Dutch people'. Fuck off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Apparently the demo will now be outside the museum and not the train station.
> 
> More details on this TOTALLY AMAZING video direct from the WDL bedroom:




They have got a whole channel of this nonsense.

in this one they declare a fatwa on the UAF

and in this one they have a go at antifa and bang on about the poll tax riots ... "Ian Bone, you communist wanker, i read your book years ago, back in the 90s" .....they also have a photo of someone at the start of the video, not sure if it is supposed to be Bone, cos it aint.

They cant even get their insults right (Bone not a communist and his book has not been out long), which is a shame, cos insults seem to be their only political argument. Why are UAF to be opposed? cos they are dirty scruffy hippies, students, communists and drug addicts who need a wash  No atempt to politically undermine UAF

The worrying thing is that i think they are not making up the nonsense they spout about the threat of 'jihadists' and communist sympathisers - they actually believe it. This one demonstrates the harm the daily mail does by spouting its bullshit ... some people clearly take it seriously.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> It offends me that he uses Roger Waters' voice at the beginning of the clip.
> 
> He uses exactly the same tone of voice as Roger Phillips BNP Wales. 'People from all over the country, Scottish, Newcastle and Dutch people'. Fuck off.



Black Sabbath and Stone Roses used in other videos .... i doubt any of these artists would be happy if they knew.


----------



## lewislewis (May 1, 2010)

"Defending Wales from Radical Islam"

That's pretty important. I feel extremely threatened by Radical Islam, because Wales is such a bastion for it.



Gems from that video-
"Their banning Christmas and Easter" - No
"Children are being punished if they do not bow down in school to Allah" - No
"The 3 stooges (1 photo of Archbishop comes up) have said we must adopt Sharia Law" - No
"There are now two kingdoms on this Island" - No

WELSH DEFENCE LEAGUE- underneath photo montage containing an England football flag

Dangerous and repellent bastards.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 2, 2010)

These people are beyond parody!


----------



## la ressistance (May 2, 2010)

this annis abraham guy confuses me.i hve zero interest in football and minus zero interest in hooliganism,yet i know this jokers name.
is this prick the usual"soul crew" "cant have a scrap without 50people behind me.or is he actually a tough guy who happens to have a memorable name? its quite bizzare,


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 2, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> "defending wales from radical islam"
> 
> that's pretty important. I feel extremely threatened by radical islam, because wales is such a bastion for it.
> 
> ...




mummy someone stole my country they make you be muslim allah is a peedo i'm not racist though but i dont like them pakis they talk funny and have bad standids of english. As a long standing campaigner for lgbt rights and opponent of the opression of women i feel really moved to be in solidarity with pissed wankers and dupes singing badly. I am  not even allwoed to type what i think anymore i am suposed to be free in my country but i have to be sharia now they want to ban the internet because it doesnt face mecca you couldnt make it up


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 2, 2010)

I also don't get this Allah is a pedo stuff.

They love to claim that Mohammed was, which is dubious in itself given the cultural and social mores of that time, but Allah and Mo are not interchangeable are they? Unless I'm missing something, Allah is just God, the same God Christians and Jews worship, ergo if 'Allah is a pedo' then so is God.

Annis Abraham is a wealthy ex-hoolie who has written a few books. Don't know a huge amount about him, except he's from a privileged background.


----------



## lewislewis (May 3, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> this annis abraham guy confuses me.i hve zero interest in football and minus zero interest in hooliganism,yet i know this jokers name.
> is this prick the usual"soul crew" "cant have a scrap without 50people behind me.or is he actually a tough guy who happens to have a memorable name? its quite bizzare,



Pretty sure he's the son of a wealthy Lebanese businessman? He has never been involved in politics ever. I would be very surprised if he became involved in the WLD/EDL.

It's a murky world, you can't really draw any political conclusions from it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Pretty sure he's the son of a wealthy Lebanese businessman? He has never been involved in politics ever. I would be very surprised if he became involved in the WLD/EDL.
> 
> It's a murky world, you can't really draw any political conclusions from it.



Yes. His father died a few years back and Annis Jr has taken over the business.

He has a lot of faults but he has no truck with WDL, despite it being founded by one of his fellow hooliporn publishers. 

http://www.annis   abraham.co.uk/about/ (link deliberately broken)


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 3, 2010)

All I know is that he seems to be good mates with a lot of the EDL/WDL types, although will no doubt have more to do with the casuals stuff than the far right politics.

He's signed petitions on SP stalls a couple of times in Cardiff apparently, not on the anti-far right stuff though so far as I know.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2010)

Fingers in every pie the lebanese.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> All I know is that he seems to be good mates with a lot of the EDL/WDL types, although will no doubt have more to do with the casuals stuff than the far right politics.
> 
> He's signed petitions on SP stalls a couple of times in Cardiff apparently, not on the anti-far right stuff though so far as I know.



Jeff Marsh, founder of the WDL and casuals united, used to be very friendly with Annis and they used to do some mutual promotions of their associated hooli books. As far as i am aware football, hooliganism and publishing books about hooliganism is all they have in common, AA is not into politics as far as i am aware.

As it happens, someone recently lent me Marsh's 'trouble with taffys' a book about welsh hooligan gangs (oddly including the KKK). Absolutely dire. I have struggled through other Cardiff hooligan books just to see if i remember things the same way. But this one is so poorly written it was just unreadable. he claims to have a degree in criminology - i can only assume he got it out of a packet of cornflakes.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 3, 2010)

If it is Marsh behind the balaclava on those awful youtube videos then he has all the intellect of a brick. I found it quite amusing when he was sticking up for Derek Hatton though!

Are the KKK Welsh then?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> If it is Marsh behind the balaclava on those awful youtube videos then he has all the intellect of a brick. I found it quite amusing when he was sticking up for Derek Hatton though!
> 
> Are the KKK Welsh then?



Alan Beshella, grand wizard of the UK KKK lives in Maesteg, he has stirred up all sorts of shit over the years.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> These people are beyond parody!




Oh the irony
first verse of 'If you tollerate this, then your children will be next'....

The future teaches you to be alone
The present to be afraid and cold
So if I can shoot rabbits
*Then I can shoot fascists*


----------



## lewislewis (May 3, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Alan Beshella, grand wizard of the UK KKK lives in Maesteg, he has stirred up all sorts of shit over the years.



Wasn't there a Wales-based KKK guy that was done for child porn?


----------



## Bailey (May 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fingers in every pie the lebanese.



god you do say some stupid things about topic you know nothing about dont you


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 3, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Wasn't there a Wales-based KKK guy that was done for child porn?


same guy... not sure of the facts around it, but those were the rumours.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 3, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> same guy... not sure of the facts around it, but those were the rumours.



Not a very Brythonic surname either...I smell Shiptar?


----------



## beat23 (May 5, 2010)

Someone mentioned earlier that they've been arranging something for Swansea on the same day?

I'm just a bit worried the Cardiff thing might be a smokescreen to divert the counter demo, since they were outnumbered in Swanse last time, so they can go there unopposed. I'm thinking if they're in coaches it would be easy for them to just go past cardiff.

Any more reliable info about this at the moment? Does anyone know where they've been granted 'permits to protest' or whatever? Is this info available to the public? At the same time I don't want to play into their hands by worrying about this if it's a bluff. I also don't want to give them ideas they might not already have but felt like i had to ask

b23


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 6, 2010)

beat23 said:


> Someone mentioned earlier that they've been arranging something for Swansea on the same day?
> 
> I'm just a bit worried the Cardiff thing might be a smokescreen to divert the counter demo, since they were outnumbered in Swanse last time, so they can go there unopposed. I'm thinking if they're in coaches it would be easy for them to just go past cardiff.
> 
> ...



Yeah they're still talking about it on here:

http://  casualsunited.  wordpress.  com/


----------



## beat23 (May 10, 2010)

I've just looked at their chatter and I don't think they're (or HE's, rather) gonna give anything away there and if he does it'll probably be bullshit. is there any way we can get info on where they're heading (eg through coach companies, etc)? Or is it not worth barking up this tree ? Anyways I will be in Cardiff with enough cash to go to Swansea within about an hour.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 10, 2010)

beat23 said:


> I've just looked at their chatter and I don't think they're (or HE's, rather) gonna give anything away there and if he does it'll probably be bullshit. is there any way we can get info on where they're heading (eg through coach companies, etc)? Or is it not worth barking up this tree ? Anyways I will be in Cardiff with enough cash to go to Swansea within about an hour.



I think it will be a small thing in Swansea, just because the Cardiff EDL mob have told the Swansea lot they're not welcome - officially because of the Roman salutes in Swansea last time, but more likely because putting Cardiff and Swansea hoolies together isn't a great idea.

Either that or just looking to split the anti-racists


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Jeff Marsh, founder of the WDL and casuals united, used to be very friendly with Annis and they used to do some mutual promotions of their associated hooli books. As far as i am aware football, hooliganism and publishing books about hooliganism is all they have in common, AA is not into politics as far as i am aware.
> 
> As it happens, someone recently lent me Marsh's 'trouble with taffys' a book about welsh hooligan gangs (oddly including the KKK). Absolutely dire. I have struggled through other Cardiff hooligan books just to see if i remember things the same way. But this one is so poorly written it was just unreadable. he claims to have a degree in criminology - i can only assume he got it out of a packet of cornflakes.



I would be very surprised if Marsh even passed an O'level let alone a degree, he was never in school.

My first job after leaving Uni involved me on my first day going to cardiff prison on a  concrete truck. I got out of the truck to assist in unloading and Marsh was stood there with a shovel in his hand, he hated me on account of my old mna being the headmaster when we were in school and regualrly disciplining Marsh. If he needs a laugh this week I will remember to tell him that Marsh claims to have a degree.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2010)

from UAF


> Hi all,
> 
> A few weeks back a group of UAF activists 'Bluebirds Against the Nazis', successfully leafleted the last Cardiff City home game of the season to help organise for the 5 June demo against the WDL plans to come to Cardiff.
> 
> ...



I have a telephone number if anyone interested, not posting it here though


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2010)

big up the BAN - Bluebirds Against Nazis!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 13, 2010)

Dub in the Pub are bringing their mobile soundsystem on the day complete with solar powered rig back of big van jobby and also added their name as sponsors of the counter-demo . . . united grooves of cardiff.


----------



## lewislewis (May 14, 2010)

Good stuff- very important that it's an organic campaign amongst the fans, so the perception of UAF 'moving in' isn't there.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Good stuff- very important that it's an organic campaign amongst the fans, so the perception of UAF 'moving in' isn't there.



?? what do you think you know and how have you come to that conclusion?


----------



## BlackArab (May 15, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Apparently the demo will now be outside the museum and not the train station.
> 
> More details on this TOTALLY AMAZING video direct from the WDL bedroom:




This is brilliant, are we sure it's the not done by the people who brought us Shadwell the Poet.  and as for the one with the Manics, what a great choice of band and song 

And as for Bluebirds v Nazis, I'll have £20 on the Bluebirds, make that £50 if the Docks crew turn up.


----------



## BlackArab (May 15, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I think it will be a small thing in Swansea, just because the Cardiff EDL mob have told the Swansea lot they're not welcome - officially because of the Roman salutes in Swansea last time, but more likely because putting Cardiff and Swansea hoolies together isn't a great idea.
> 
> Either that or just looking to split the anti-racists



I don't think it's anything to do with splitting the anti-racists tbh.


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2010)

Well up for this now...

not the EDL bit the other bit...


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Well up for this now...
> 
> not the EDL bit the other bit...



Punch & pie?


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2010)

might be one....


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Pretty sure he's the son of a wealthy Lebanese businessman?



Egyptian.  He's alright from what I hear, definitely no racist.  Should never have been allowed to publish an unedited book though.


----------

